# Whiting



## honeyhole (Sep 19, 2016)

Guys, rookie question here but I'm curious about whiting. I can't find them in the Florida fishing regulations anywhere which leads me to believe there is no size or bag limit, is that correct? I'm from TN and trying to figure out this whole surf fishing thing


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Whiting aka Gulf Kingfish are an unregulated species.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

*ID help*

There are three similar looking species of kingfish (king croakers in the drum family) you may encounter in this area.
Often called "whiting" or "ground mullet" and NONE are regulated...


----------

